# live birds.



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

If you purchase live birds for dog training, can you shoot them anytime of the year?


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

You own them you can do what you wish with them. Give game and fish a call to double check.


----------



## fetchjake (Jun 8, 2005)

There are specifications regarding where you can use them, whether or not they must be tagged (identifible) and I believe you may also need to have a dog training permit. Check the regs or contact a CO as they'll know all the in's and out's. The birds I bought for training earlier in the year I just made sure I had the reciept for whenever I used them. At the time I just wanted dead birds and not flyers so I didn't have to worry about shooting them, so if you plan on using flyers, I'd check first.


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

In ND you can shoot pen birds anytime, for pheasents keep the receipt with you and mark them with a piece of yarn so you don't confuse them in the field if you happen flush a wild one, GF can tell the difference as pen birds have marks on their beaks from the clips breeders use on them. No issues with quail or chuckars as we don't have those birds up here.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Not all breeders use the blinders on their pheasants. I would check with G&F directly and post what they say here. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

That's intersting Steve as I have purchased pheasents from almost every breeder in the state and all have had clips, pheasents don't do well penned together. I haven't spoken to GF for a few years on this issue maybe Griffman could chime in as I know he has expierence as it relates to using pheasents for NAVHDA tests.


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

> In ND you can shoot pen birds anytime, for pheasents keep the receipt with you and mark them with a piece of yarn so you don't confuse them in the field if you happen flush a wild one, GF can tell the difference as pen birds have marks on their beaks from the clips breeders use on them. No issues with quail or chuckars as we don't have those birds up here.


This is correct as we did this last year and this is exactly what game and fish told us to do.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

did this the last couple years...talked to Marty Egeland of game and fish...he sent me an email that said that as long as you dont put them out and then wait too long to go back for them (any longer than 24 hours) and as long as you are a regular joe and not a trainer than its ok to let them go and shoot em..as far as the tags or yarn he said you probably arent going to see it any way and as long as you take only what you put out its fine..if you dont get them all it goes to the population..if I can find this email Ill post it.....here is his email... [email protected] drop him a line as he can write it better than me...and youll have it straight from the source....hope this helps


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

dogdonthunt said:


> did this the last couple years...talked to Marty Egeland of game and fish...he sent me an email that said that as long as you dont put them out and then wait too long to go back for them (any longer than 24 hours)


Now that's a good one :eyeroll:


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

try to help a guy out and ya get [email protected]#k heads like Britt who gotta shoot ya down....nothin better to do Im sorry to anyone else who this may offend :******:


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

Easy big dog, not a shot at you but at GF. He has obviously never trained dogs or worked with planted birds by making a comment that one would wait that long to work them. It has been my expierence that the last thing GF wants to do is work with dog trainers or dog training clubs. They are very counter productive on game conservation when it comes to working with people who want the best out of their dogs.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Just as a side note for anyone thinking about using pen raised birds on state or fed land. It is prohibited in MN. Possibly ND too??


----------

